# nodak early geese



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

how did every one do??
we only got to hunt the first 5 days, and have never hunted them before, but i thiink we did well.
i even got a reward band.. 2 for 1 :beer: 
how did every one else do in that time frame??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

were you by chance driving a white ford escort station wagon? just curious, we drove by one with tennessee plates....just thought that was a long ways to drive to shoot birds!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! How much was the reward band for and where was it from? :beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: yep
it was only 10 bucks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Was the reward band from ND? Never hear of those.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

south dakota


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job on your geese and the reward band. Me and my brother went out decoying this morning but we didn't get any. the geese were so hard to decoy. they would fly right in front of our decoys and then turn around and land 500 yds. to our west. We didn't take any shots or spook them so we are going to try it out tonight again and put our decoys where we saw them landing.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

snow123geese said:


> We didn't take any shots or spook them so we are going to try it out tonight again and put our decoys where we saw them landing.


Good luck with that. Right when you think you got them figured out, they screw you again. I would set your decoys where they were feeding last and set the blinds up where you tried hunting them before.......... Mostly joking, but good luck. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

the professor said:


> were you by chance driving a white ford escort station wagon? just curious, we drove by one with tennessee plates....just thought that was a long ways to drive to shoot birds!


where all did yall hunt and how did ya do.. we learned most of the area pretty well and got to know alot of farmers

when did ya see us??


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> snow123geese said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't take any shots or spook them so we are going to try it out tonight again and put our decoys where we saw them landing.
> ...


We got one out of there. We should have had a couple more but it was a far shot.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

You guys must have ate lots of geese during your stay. As not posted on this forum, but another, six days hunted with limits each day. Power to you man.

Ima870man


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

possumfoot said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > were you by chance driving a white ford escort station wagon? just curious, we drove by one with tennessee plates....just thought that was a long ways to drive to shoot birds!
> ...


saw that little white car 2 different nights while scouting. i think you guys were way the hell out in a monster of a field. we hunted all over; didnt really stick to one area.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i think i know which you are talking about. we hunted that feild to nights in a row and did well.

as for the geese we found a farmer that wanted them.
we heard alot of "H#!! yes you can hunt, kill every @D one of the sob's".
it was not hard to get permission once we found the birds.
nobody had anything nice to say about the geese.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the total so far is up to 27 hopefull we can double that this weekend!


----------

